
Schopenhauer can free us from the expectation of ultimate oblivion - zenoswonkyarrow
https://iai.tv/articles/schopenhauers-sense-of-self-auid-1329
======
downerending
I don't think Schopenhauer would have agreed with this.

Also, I don't understand why oblivion horrifies people. I'm looking forward to
an infinite, dreamless sleep, and I'll be quite disappointed if I don't get
it. It's hard to imagine anything more terrifying than conscious immortality.

